# Powder coating



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone ever have their traps powder coated? Price? Durability?

I need 80-100 done. Anyone know of someone in the detroit or saginaw tri city area that won't charge mega bucks?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't trap, but have some powder coating experience and I will say properly applied it is hard to beat for durability. Depending on the price you get, you can buy your own kit for about $100 if you have an understanding wife who does not mind you baking some traps in the oven.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Many people use an old stove from a garage sale and coat parts themselves. Not too difficult.

Powder coating is quite durable but I think a **** could still shine up a trap in an hour or so.


Google "home powder coating"


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

What's a seal coat with it that can be used to help protect the color that won't turn white in water? Someone said full metal jacket turns white in water. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

It dont come in pink, but wax and dye are pretty cheep.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BTW, my comment was about foot traps and ****. For body grippers, I think powder coating would be a very good choice. 

Don't know if sealing is necessary but clear laqure (sp?) would be an option, if it's compatable with the paint/powder.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I use a lot a lacquer with the furniture business. Get some traps up here and we can try it out in no time. We can hang them in the spray booth and shoot em, they'll be dry in no time.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Deal! Name your price, anything,Melinda's paying. Lol

I have 2 dozen dog proofs, 3 dozen 110s, 1 dz. 160s, 1 dz. 1 3/4 4c offsets, 1 dozen #4 4c, 2 dz. 1 1/2 longsprings, 1 dz. 1 1/2 coils, 1 dz. 220s, 1 dz 330s, 1 dz. Megabears all ready to be neutered...I mean painted fuchsia and lavender. 

Let me know know when you want them. I can even bring some of them to the convention this weekend. However, they will be under cover so don't expect me to bring them out in the open. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Bring up a few this weekend to try out the lacquer. Let's make sure its gonna work before we do them all. I'm sure we can work out a great deal if I can get a few pics of you with those pink traps.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Epoxies will fade to a white color. Clear coat it with a polyester spray.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

boostfan said:


> ... you can buy your own kit for about $100 if you have an understanding wife who does not mind you baking some traps in the oven.


Kinda a funny picture ... Dennis powder coating Melinda's traps in the oven ... and her kicking his **** for useing her oven.:lol:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

If she only knew how the magic mud I made was processed. :yikes:



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

DENNIS! Is that where my very expensive commercial mixer went!!???

Its not the traps that will be getting 'toasted'!.....lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> DENNIS! Is that where my very expensive commercial mixer went!!???
> 
> Its not the traps that will be getting 'toasted'!.....lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





Purees like a charm. Well worth the extra money. Lol 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Worrie about a fella that knows what puree is. next your gonna tell us you seperate the whites and colors.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I still have a pair, Gil. My clothes are two tone pink, though, and I no longer own solid white or solid red. That keeps me in the game still now, does it not?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

Get a quote from Profinish in. Grand Rapids Good guys I've had lots of things done there.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

gilgetter said:


> Worrie about a fella that knows what puree is. next your gonna tell us you seperate the whites and colors.


  Not necessarily Gil ... at our plant we puree 300,000 - 500,000 lbs of puree a day. It ain't Magic Mud ... but babies eat a bunch


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Mister ED said:


> Not necessarily Gil ... at our plant we puree 300,000 - 500,000 lbs of puree a day. It ain't Magic Mud ... but babies eat a bunch





Yum...mushed carrots.......:lol:


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> DENNIS! Is that where my very expensive commercial mixer went!!???
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Look on the bright side- it didn't come back! Would you prefer to have found out after mixing up a cake or two? :lol:

You two should make a reality show! With six kids and both of you trapping there's a lot of opportunity for comedy!

John


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

wally-eye said:


> Yum...mushed carrots.......:lol:


Ole man ... I thought you could only eat prunes.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Hacken on ya seaark. Ed, you aint a taste tester are you? My youngest just turned 29 been a while since the boss made baby food.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Look on the bright side- it didn't come back! Would you prefer to have found out after mixing up a cake or two? :lol:
> 
> You two should make a reality show! With six kids and both of you trapping there's a lot of opportunity for comedy!
> 
> John


Now that the sweet smell of caster has Christianed it, you don't have to add powdered sugar to the recipes. Lol

The last time I did a headcount, there was still 7. However, only 2 of them have any idea how to hold a trap. Actually, that goes for lawn mowers, screwdrivers, pool skimmers, dust mops, vacuum cleaners, laundry baskets, paint brushes, shovels, rakes, shotguns, rifles, compound bows or fishing poles too. The Swiss Family Robinson they are not. With most, the learnin' just didn't take. Nothing I haven't tried. 

Recently, I bought a dozen mouse traps before I left town for the week. They were put out for a week, I guess. Nodda thing. The little rodents almost ate a whole jar of peanut butter before I told the kids that the idea was not to fatten them up. At this rate, I was gonna have to give the extra mouths to feed a social security number so I could claim them on my taxes. So, I found a ringer. Once I put her on the trail, she bird dogged up four of them in 3 days and had them skinned and stretched on medical tongue depressors. 

This is what was used to catch 'em. Guess who the master mousetrapper is now in the family?













Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> The last time I did a headcount, there was still 7.


Oops! Sorry! 
"And the Lord said, "Be fruitful and multiply...." You guys took Him at His word!

Great job on the mice, Melinda! If you can skin and stretch a mouse, you should consider becoming a surgeon!

John


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Lol....I am convinced John that the critters really like pink! I am trying that theory on the color purple too. Looking forward to this challenge....lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

